# Which laptop ?



## IKE (Feb 11, 2018)

It's not firm yet and is still in the planning stages but I *may *be taking a trip across the pond in the future to Vietnam.

It's been suggested from expats already there that I bring my own laptop as opposed to using a multi person shared computers in a internet cafes or the hotel lobby etc if I intend to email, check my bank and credit card accounts etc while there.....I was told that spyware could be installed that could copy your account passwords. ???

I'm a strictly a desktop user now, no I-Phone or smart phone, I have but seldom carry a ten year old AT&T flip phone and for all practical purposes I'm computer illiterate.

I know absolutely diddly squat about laptops and I'll more than likely never use it again after my return to the U.S. so I don't want to spend a ton of money.

I was told that in places VN has good WIFI and internet connections and they are 220v versus the 110v here.

What do I need ?


----------



## Mike (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi Ike, I wouldn't suggest that you buy a laptop
just to come over this side of he "Pond".

Just bring your cards, on the back of them should
be a phone number that you can call.

Maybe you should register for "Phonebank" before
you leave to travel.

You were given good advice about internet cafés
as they are not always run by Brits in this country.

I wish you good luck and an enjoyable trip.

Mike.


----------



## brian54 (Feb 11, 2018)

For general laptop suggestion, I can vouch for Lenovo Thinkpad T series, as they're proven workhorses.
However, since you're not planning to use it afterwards, maybe just take whatever (known brand) cheap laptop/tablet you find, just make sure they're from a reliable source.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2018)

Oooh Ike.... if you're going to use a laptop here in the UK in a public area.. you will find the Well known Coffee shops,  ( Costa, Starbucks, Nero etc) Hotels..   The  libraries, museums,  etc...are all perfectly safe... 

Is it the UK you're coming to?...


----------



## IKE (Feb 11, 2018)

hollydolly said:


> Is it the UK you're coming to?




*IF *the trip materializes Holly I'll be going back to Vietnam for a month or so.

While in the military and working overseas flying didn't bother me all that much but after going down in a float plane in northern Canada back in the early 90's I swore to myself that I'd never fly again so now I've got to try and convince myself to yet again get on a big silver bird.....I think I see a prescription for Xanax in my future.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 11, 2018)

Oh Vietnam...I see, sorry when you said 'over the pond' I just presumed you meant the Uk....


----------



## Don M. (Feb 11, 2018)

If/when you find a laptop that you like, Also check into buying a 220/110v charger/converter, at the same time.  Overseas power is mostly 220V, and has a different plug than US power.  Check for the proper units at places like Best Buy, or Staples, etc.  You can probably expect to pay somewhere around $50 for the proper unit.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 11, 2018)

I would suggest getting an Amazon Kindle for the trip.  They are small, easy to carry, and practically indestructible. You can download apps for everything you might need to do online, like checking email, bank balance, and all sorts of other things. The Kindle Fire 7 is on sale for $39 right now, and you will not find a comparable tablet for that price, in my opinion. 
If you enjoy reading, then once you get back home, you can also use the Kindle for reading, so it will not be a waste of money. 
They are easy to use, and there is a free kindle e-book manual that explains how everything works.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Feb 12, 2018)

If you want a 'tablet', I'd suggest a Lenovo Tab 8.  Mrs. L has one that she uses for most things. I don't like the on-screen keyboards - I prefer a real one.  

I have 2 laptops - a Lenovo which is a good all round machine and a second hand Dell which I bought for playing with Linux.  It's lighter and faster than the Lenovo, but not such a good screen or keyboard.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Feb 12, 2018)

You can get a bluetooth keyboard for just about ANY tablet out there, just check on Amazon. Kindle also has a keyboard that just connects right into the Kindle so it can be used even if you have one of the older Kindles that does not have bluetooth. 
I have keyboards for both of my ipads, (iPad Pro & iPad Mini 2) , but unless I am traveling with only the Mini, I do not really need the keyboard for that one because I am always using the 13” iPad Pro otherwise. 
Because I have the iPads, I only use my Kindle for reading books; and so I have not bothered to get a keyboard for it.


----------



## IKE (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks for the input everyone.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Feb 14, 2018)

I also use a desktop at home. For travel, I bought a Samsung Galaxy Tab S2. It does not have lithium-ion battery which is a plus to me.  It's a fairly large tablet, so you have a screen you can actually read things on. And, you can do the 'finger thing' where you can enlarge, or make smaller, something you want to see. It does have an onscreen keyboard. Someone else mentioned that they don't care for that. That's something you have to decide for yourself.
   I went with a tablet because it's small enough to be easily portable, but large enough to actually work with. If you're shopping, take a look at all your choices, and your budget. Do some online research before you purchase anything.
   If it matters, the tablet has an excellent camera. I still use a 35mm, so I have only used the camera on occasion, and it really is good. Also makes movies --- good sound quality. The Lenova model mentioned has pretty good ratings, but is smaller than the S2. The Galaxy is better rated then Lenovo, but also costs more. Camera is poor on Lenovo, but that may make no difference to you.
   Again, you need to look at this stuff in person and take these machines for a test drive.


----------



## Seeker (Feb 14, 2018)

Don't go..................Just my 2 cents....Planes are scary. Over seas is scary.:love_heart:


----------

